# Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!



## blackslider91 (4. Januar 2018)

*Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit kurzem ein kleines Netzwerk bzw Internet Problem, und zwar, meist passiert es unterm Zocken.
Es kommt die Meldung, "Sie wurden vom Server getrennt". Nach 3-5min später bin ich wieder online.
Das ganze ist mir auch schon im Office bereich passiert. Auf einmal zack, und das Internet ist weg. Hab bei LAN Symbol das Gelbe Ausrufezeichen drin.
Aber es passiert nicht ganz so oft als unterm Zocken.

An was kann das Liegen? Treiber sind alle Aktuell. Zumindest der LAN Karten Treiber.
Ich habe das MSI Z97 Guard Pro und WIN10 Pro 64Bit.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## imischek (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

extrem unwahrscheinlich das dies im zusammenhang mit deinem rechner steht. das wird ein modem/router oder direkt anschluss problem sein. zunächst mal würde ich für nen minute das modem vom strom nehmen und alle kabel ziehn für paar sekunden . danach alles wieder ran und strom drauf . das sollte das gerät neustarter . bestehen die probleme danach immernoch mit deinem isp in kontakt treten


----------



## fotoman (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Falls Du den Router noch anpingsn kannst hat das private Lan ein Problem. Das solte aber recht unwahrscheinlich sein.

Einfach mal auf dem Router (falls der das Modem für den Internetanschluss verbaut hat) oder direkt am Modem (dann halt nur direkt bei Ausfall die dortigen LEDs) nachsehen, ob noch eine Internetverbindung besteht. Abseits von Spielen oder anderen Anwendungen, die eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigen, fällt ein Ausfall oft nicht auf. Das Modem verbindet sich innerhlb von ein paar Minuten wieder automatisch.

Seit dem Umstieg von Kabel-Internet auf VDSL 100 kommt es bei mir auch vermehrt zu spontanen Ausfällen. Mal steht die Verbindung über Tage, mal verbindet er sich alle 2-3 Stunden neu. Das Kabel-Internet lief teilweise über Monate problemos durch, trotz (oder vieleicht auch wegen) einem 7 Jahre alten Modem.

Ob meine Ausfälle am Provider liegen, an meiner Fritzbox oder der Leitung dazwischen, weiss ich nicht. So lange es sich in Grenzen hält, ist es bei mir die beste der derzeit verfüg- und/oder bezahlbaren Optionen. Bisher hatte ich noch nicht einmal die Luat, mit der Einstellung zur "Störsicherheit" der Fritzbox zu experimentieren.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Welchen Router hast du?


----------



## Matusalem (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Unterbrechungen im Internet können auch durch das Betriebssystem selbst oder die lokale Verbindung zum eigenen Internet-Router entstehen. Der Internet-Router und die Internetverbindung, können natürlich auch ursächlich verantwortlich sein. 

Um die Ursache etwas einzugrenzen kannst du das simple Kommandozeilentool Ping und ipconfig bemühen.

Wenn das "gelbe Symbol" aufleuchtet, einfach Pings auf die IP Adresse des lokalen Internet-Routers und in das Internet absetzen. Die Resultat verraten Dir schon einmal ob Du bei Dir im Heimnetzwerk oder im Internet-Router/Internetzugang suchen musst.

Wenn der Fehler bei Dir im Heimnetzwerk liegt, gibt Dir der Befehl ipconfig erste Information wie sich Windows zu diesem Zeitpunkt "fühlt" (welche IP Konfiguration zu diesem Zeitpunkt existiert.


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Als router habe ich dir FritzBox 7362SL
Es kann aber nur an dem PC liegen, da andere geräte keine Probleme haben. 
1x laptop - wlan - keine ausfälle
3x smartphone - keine ausfälle
1x smart tv mit Amazon Prime stream - keine ausfälle.

Also muss es am PC liegen. Der PC ist allerdings mit einem Powerlan Adapter zur Fritzbox verbunden. Liegt es daran?


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Was steht denn im Windows Ereignisprotokoll? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matusalem (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Der Punkt ist, dass das Fehlerbild so grob ist, dass es mich überraschen würde, wenn jemand sagt "hah, genau das musst Du tun", bzw. vielleicht sagt es jemand, dann würde es mich aber überraschen wenn gleich ein Volltreffer gelandet wird. Meistens endet das ganze in einem fröhlichen "try and error" Prozess.

Somit ist es am zielführendsten die Ursache erst einmal einzugrenzen. Hier eignen sich die erwähnten Pings, das Windows Ereignisprotokoll kann auch Einblicke geben, der Ressourcenmonitor, ipConfig, ... . Wenn Du den PowerLAN Adapter unter Verdacht hast, dann schließe den PC direkt per LAN an den Router an und schon weiß man genaueres.. 

Am einfachsten die Ursache z.B. erst einmal auf das Windows Betriebssystem einzugrenzen, wäre es eine Linux-Live Distribution auf dem PC laufen zu lassen und zu schauen ob das Problem dann immer noch auftritt. Wenn ja, dann heißt es weitersuchen, wenn nein, dann bist Du schon ein gutes Stück weiter.


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Das mit den Pings bzw ipconfig hab ich noch nicht gecheckt. 
Wo muss ich Pings eingeben? ipconfig muss ich im "Ausführen" fenster eintippen.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Eingabeaufforderung und dann "ping pcghx.de" eingeben. Bringt Dich aber in dem Moment wohl eher nicht weiter, da die Internetverbindung tot ist. Schau Dir mal das Ereignisprotokoll an. Ich vermute, dass da etwas steht wie: "Zeitüberschreitung bei der Namensauflösung für den Namen extreme.pcgameshardware.de, nachdem keiner der konfigurierten DNS-Server geantwortet hat."

Das Problem habe ich an einem Rechner eines Bekannten (auch über Fritz Power-Lan verbunden) auch, konnte bisher aber noch nie die Ursache finden. Die  Fritz-Adapter sind es bei ihm nicht. Das Problem tritt auch per Kabel auf. Allerdings deutlich seltener.


----------



## Matusalem (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Kommandozeile öffnen:

Befehl:
Ping 127.0.0.1 
=> Ping auf die loopback Adresse des PC => Funktioniert eigentlich immer. Wenn nicht ist es auf jeden Fall ein Problem des PC. Schließt den PC aber nicht aus, wenn es funktioniert.

Ping <IP Adresse heimischer Internet-Router>
=> Die IP Adresse Deines Internet-Routers kann man oft über das Handbuch erfahren, bzw. über die Webbedienoberfläche des Internet-Routers. Ist oft (aber nicht immer 192.168.178.1). Funktioniert dieser Ping während des Problems, dann funktionieren die Verbindungen im lokalen Heimnetzwerk. 

Ping pcghx.de
=> Ping auf den PC Games Hardware Server im Internet. Funktioniert dieser nicht (was zu erwarten ist) aber der Ping auf Deinen Internet-Router, dann ist die Ursache wahrscheinlich im Zusammenhang mit Deiner Internetanbindung zu suchen.

Das gleiche Spiel kann man mit dem Laptop wiederholen, um zu sehen ob die Resultate gleich sind oder Abweichungen vorkommen.

Mit ipconfig siehst Du die IP Adresse Deines PCs oder Deines Laptops. Ist diese z.B. 169.254. dann hat Windows IP Adressprobleme .

Mit dem Ressourcenmonitor (Netzwerktab) von Windows  kannst Du sehen ob eine Anwendung soviel Traffic erzeugt (sowohl auf Up- als auch Downlink achten), das Deine Internetanbindung damit blockiert wird.

Wenn Du selbst in der Netzwerktechnik nicht so firm bist, vielleicht einen Freund fragen welcher über tiefergehende Kenntnisse verfügt.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Das gelbe Ausrufezeichen steht sehr oft für einen IP-Adresskonflikt.
Ist am Router DHCP aktiviert?
Wenn ja, hast du nicht zufällig dem PC eine feste IP-Adresse verpasst?


----------



## blackslider91 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Nein. Der pc hat keine feste IP. Sollte derveine feste IP denn haben?
Mit dhcp muss ich erst nachsehen.
Ich hab nur ab und zu die Abbrüche. Nicht permanent.
Heute früh ist mir aufgefallen dass die Internetgeschwindigkeit extrem langsam ist.
Am öfteren tritt es auch wenn man Spielt. Jetzt aktuell Wildlands. Da heißt es alle 30-60min "Sie wurden vom Server getrennt."
Nach 5-10min kommt die meldung "Sie sind mit dem Server wieder verbunden".
Die Fritzbox hat keine Fehler. Da in den ereignissen, DSL zähler steht dass ich seit 5uhr früh permanent verbunden bin. Ansonsten sind keine Fehler aufgelistet.
Also muss es am PC liegen.

Den PC direkt an der Fritzbox anschließen kann ich nicht. Fritzbox steht im EG und der PC im Dachgeschoss.
Und der pc ist also mit Powerlan adapter von TP-LINK verbunden. Es sind andere Geräte verbunden mit dem Stromnetz. Da funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Amazon Video, netflix, Musik streaming, alles ohne Probleme und ohne aussetzter. Nur der PC macht Probleme... Wenns nicht anders wird muss er formatiert und neu aufgesetzt werden.

(Jetzt gerade wieder ein Abbruch der Verbindung!) Hab mal ein Screenshot von ipconfig gemacht. BILD 1)
IP Adresse ist jetzt fest vergeben und der DHCP ist aktiviert gewesen.
Befehl Ping 127.0.0.1 sieht so aus. BILD 2
Befehl Ping pcghx.de sieht so aus. BILD 3 (Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung)
Befehl Ping 92.168.178.1 sieht so aus. BILD 4

Das komische ist. Ich habe auch zusätzlich noch eine PCI WLAN Karte verbaut. Aktiviere ich die Onboard LAN karte und Aktiviere die Wlan Karte, kann ich keine Verbindung mit dem WLAN Netz herstellen.
Es findet das Volle Netz, aber nach der Passwort eingabe kommt die Meldung. Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden!

Da stimmt doch was nicht?
Was könnte jetzt die Ursache sein? Bin echt Ratlos!

(War jetzt ca. 1,5std nur im Internet unterwegs. Da trat kein Problem auf)
(Sobald man ein Spiel (Wildlands) startet ist Spätestens 10-15min später die Verbindung weg. Diesmal ist die Verbindung erst nach 15-20min Später wieder gekommen. Bei den ipconfig und Ping befehlen ist jedoch alles wie es soll, oder?
Bei dem Ressourcenmonitor kann ich leider nichts erkennen! Hab mal ein Bild angehängt)
Das Komische ist, bis vor 1 Monat funktionierte die WLAN PCI karte wunderbar. Jetzt hat sie diese IP Adresse 169.254.... warum?


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Wofür hast du die Elan Karte dein? Bau die mal aus und Versuchs nochmal. Im Router die lanausgänhe hast du aber nicht auf Green Mode stehen oder? Das kann schonmal Probleme mit Intel lan Chips geben, hatte das selbst schon gehabt. Da gabs auch ab und zu Abbrüche.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Ich hatte das Problem auch einmal, bei mir hat Win 8, in Verbindung mit dem Intel onboard LAN Chip gesponnen. Ich habe es dann umgangen, indem ich mir eine PCIe Netzwerkkarte gekauft habe.

Falls du ein Android Smartphone hast, dann kannst du es auch per USB Tethering mit deinem PC verbinden, dann sollten die Probleme weg sein.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Hast Du nun mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut? Da steht sicherlich ein Fehler drin. Alles andere ist nur raten.


----------



## azzih (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Hast du nicht geschrieben, dass der PC über Powerlan verbunden ist? Das ist nämlich die offensichtlichste Fehlerquelle. Entweder ist hier ein Adapter defekt (kommt relativ häufig vor) oder deine Stromverkabelung im Haus ist einfach nicht gut für Powerlan geeignet.


----------



## blackslider91 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Werd die Powerlan adapter mal durchtauschen.
Komisch ist, die PCI WLAN karte von TP-LINK kann sich mit dem WLAN Netz nicht verbinden. Aber ein USB Wlan Stick funktioniert Problemlos. Auch ohne Verbindungsabbrüche über mehrere Stunden.
Werd heute die PCI Wlan Karte wieder ausbauen, dann den Powerlan adapter durch einen anderen tauschen. Wenn das alles nichts bringt dann betreib ich den PC eben mit Wlan.

In den Ereignissen sind schon ein paar Fehler drinnen. Allerdings nirgends was von Netzwerk.


----------



## fotoman (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*



azzih schrieb:


> Hast du nicht geschrieben, dass der PC über Powerlan verbunden ist? Das ist nämlich die offensichtlichste Fehlerquelle.


Dem widersprechen aber die Screenshots der PINGs. Wie sollte man die FB anpingen können, wenn das Powerlan ansich weg wäre? Es lässt sich "nur" der Server im Internet nicht anpingen. Da auch die Namensauflösung des pcgh-Servers noch funktionierte (dürfte von Windwos selber gecached werden), muss eher am Routing etwas faul sein.

Falls zum exakt gleichen Zeitpunkt über die FB ein anderer Client problemlos auf das Internet zugreifen kann (vieleicht sogar über den selben Powerlan-Adapter oder das selbe Lan-Kabel), dürfte der Fehler tatsächlich an Windwos liegen. Das mag durchaus versuchen, alles über den Treiber der (nicht aktiven) WLan-Karte zu routen. Warum das aber bei nicht konfigurierten Gateway der Fall sein sollte, verstehe auf Basis der gezeigten Screenshots nicht. Es müssten sich aber in einem korrekt laufenden System alternativ Lan oder WLan nutzen lassen, was ja auch nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## blackslider91 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Hier mal die Bilder von der Ereignissanzeige!
Habe nun die WLAN Karte ausgebaut. Jetzt sind die Verbindungsabbrüche zwar deutlich weniger, aber sie kommen immer noch! Jetzt alle 1-2std 1x...

Bild 3. Kann es sein dass es am Ubisoft Server liegt damit meine Verbindung immer abbricht?


----------



## Matusalem (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Die Pings zeigen, dass die lokalen Verbindungen funktionieren. 

Nur die Verbindung in das Internet nicht (der Ping auf pcghx.de).
Du erwähntest, dass Zeitgleich andere Clients die Verbindung ins Internet aufrecht erhalten.

Der Screenshot von dem Ressourcenmonitor sieht in der Tat unverdächtig aus. Kein Prozess welcher über Gebühr Daten sendet oder empfängt.

Das Ereignisprotokoll zeigt Probleme in der DNS Auflösung. Davor noch ein Fehler "WLAN-Autoconfig". Der Ping auf pcghx.de wurde zwar noch aufgelöst, doch das kann an einem noch vorhandenen Eintrag in einem Zwischenspeicher liegen. Die WLAN Karte hattest Du ausgebaut. 

Das deutet darauf hin, dass Dein Windows PC hin und wieder Probleme mit der DNS Auflösung hat. Ob der WLAN Fehler damit in Verbindung steht kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen.

zwei Gedanken:

1) Trage einen anderen DNS Server in die IP Konfiguration deines Windows PC ein. Folgend ein Link mit einer Liste von freien DNS Servern. (OpenDNS und andere freie DNS-Server >>)

2) Schau im Gerätemanager von Windows ob der Netzwerkadapter für die WLAN Karte noch da ist. Wenn ja, dann komplett deinstallieren (rechte Maustaste -> Gerät deinstallieren).


----------



## blackslider91 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Ist denn die Änderung von dem DNS SERVER erlaubt/legal?
Was haltet Ihr von dem GoogleDNS Server. Da wird ja bei google als sehr gut beschrieben.

Was meint Ihr?
Hab den PC mal Formatiert, problem ist immer noch da.


----------



## fotoman (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Ist denn die Änderung von dem DNS SERVER erlaubt/legal?


Was soll daran illegal sein? Die Server sind genau dazu im Netz. Du musst ihnen halt genaus vertrauen wie dem von Deinem Provider.



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem GoogleDNS Server. Da wird ja bei google als sehr gut beschrieben.


Bis darauf, dass dann Google jede von Dir angefragte Adresse erfährt und mit sicherheit zusammen mit Deiner IP auch speichern wird (die EU ist in den USA weit weg) spricht m.M.n. nichts dagegen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Ist denn die Änderung von dem DNS SERVER erlaubt/legal?
> Was haltet Ihr von dem GoogleDNS Server. Da wird ja bei google als sehr gut beschrieben.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?
> Hab den PC mal Formatiert, problem ist immer noch da.


Ein DNS- Server macht nichts anderes als IPs einen Namen zuzuweisen. Du kannst auch jedesmal die IP von Google eingeben um die Suchmaschine aufzusuchen. Trag als DNS-Server 8.8.8.8 oder 8.8.4.4 ein, das sind beides Server von Google. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blackslider91 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: StÃ¤ndige InternetabbrÃ¼che mit LAN!*

Hab vorhin den Internet Abbruch schon wieder gehabt. Trotz DNS 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4
Diesmal habe ich den Ping 192.168.178.1 eingegeben.
Da hieß es, Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung. Das hatte ich letztens nicht!
Mein Heimnetz sieht folgendermaßen aus, im EG steht die Haupt FritzBox, an der Internet ankommt. Ich bin mit meinem PC aber im DG.
Ich habe vom EG zum DG ein LAN Verlegekabel gelegt. Welches im EG in die Fritzbox geht (mittels RJ45 aufputz Dose) Fritzbox EG -> Lan1 zu der Dose.
Im DG habe ich auch eine RJ45 aufputz Dose. Von dort geht es zu der 2 Fritzbox. Diese habe ich folgendermaßen eingerichtet. ->Zwei FRITZ!Boxen uber Netzwerkkabel miteinander verbinden | FRITZ!Box 7270 | AVM Deutschland

Und an dieser Fritzbox im DG hängt an LAN2 ein Powerlan Adapter, wo zum PC geht.

Habe mal 2 Screenshots angehängt mit 2 Pings.
Der Ping 127.0.0.1 funktioniert.
Der Ping pcghx.de funktioniert nicht.
Der Ping 192.168.178.1 funktioniert nicht.

Was ist da los? Mainboard einen weg? Netzwerkfehler?

Ich drehe langsam durch...

Aber am Netzwerk kann es nicht liegen, da 1. Mehrere Laptops im Haus, smartTv alles ohne Problene läuft. Nur der PC nicht.
Und 2. Läuft es mit PCI-E Wlan karte und Wlan stick auch nicht Stabil. Egal ob mit Repeater, wlan powerlan, 2 Fritzbox.
Es muss am Pc liegen. Nur was???


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Hast du VirtuelBox installiert oder eine andere VM? Zuminedst hatte ich mal mit VirtuelBox seit Nutzung Probleme bekommen erst eine Neuinstallation hat fürs erste es gelöst.


----------



## blackslider91 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ständige Internetabbrüche mit LAN!*

Servus.

Nun hab ich es endlich geschafft... Keine Abbrüche mehr.
Hab den PC direkt mit der Fritzbox verbunden, ohne Powerlan und ohne 2. Fritzbox. Und siehe da. Keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß
Tom
Vielen Dank.


----------

